# Kicking Speed



## Withered Soul (Apr 28, 2003)

Okay I know some very good speed punching drills but I'd like to know some speed kicking drills. Especially ones that can make a fast knee attack.


----------



## lucifersdad (Apr 28, 2003)

never underestimate the need for flexibility!
ive just done an experiment for a collage dissertation on the coralation between flexibilty and power in martial arts kicks, as a side point, increased flexibilty showed increased speed so i think the first step too speed kicking is to improve your flexibilty. failing that, or if you are at your flexibilty max., try ankle weights and useing short single leg combinations.
just a thought


----------



## KennethKu (Apr 29, 2003)

I use a 2.5lb ankle weight.  However, ankle weight exerts a pulling force against your knees, damaging them.... I would suggest using ankle weight only when kicking the heavy bag.

The advice on flexibility is very sound. Bill Wallace has magnificent kicking speed (as well as power) and he only trains for flexibility.


----------



## lucifersdad (Apr 29, 2003)

i agree with what your saying but, most martial arts training, if you take train hard enough, as with all forms of exercise will lead to damage of your body and its more a case of damage limitation rather than avoidence.
personally i dont know many martial artists that dont have bad knees but that probabley comes under the heading of "my own stupid fault!"  

as for the flexibility, make sure you stretch the muscle's in pairs and continue with strength work as well e.g.
stretch biceps femoras (hamstring) followed by quadriceps
adductors followed by abductors ect.

and try P.N.F stretching (proprioceptive neuromuscualar facsilitation) it seems to be the most effective type of stretching i can find, especially when combined with static/dynamic stretching,
if you want some help or ideas im more than willing to share my limited knowledge on the subject


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 29, 2003)

Plyometrics, plyometrics, plyometrics!  Ballistic training is excellent for speed.  Most importantly though, you must train the movements to the point of instinct.  If you don't, you will probably not be able to perform the movement in a relaxed fashion.  Relaxation is the key to speed....trust me.

geoffrey


----------



## lucifersdad (Apr 29, 2003)

ballistic stretching is the root of all evil  
most injuries happen when people ballistic stretch at the wrong time, and form a scientific point of veiw should only be done after training, i suggest going to about 70% hrm for at least 15-20 minutes directly before ballistic stretching.
appart from anything else if you dont your bodies muscle spindle fibres will stop you reaching your full patential!
ballistic stetches are good if done properly, but be careful get it wrong and it hurts! lots!!


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 30, 2003)

Well thanks for the advice. Luckily I am one of the few blessed with the ability to kick over head height cold. And I'm able to do the box splits. 
But I don't know what are dynamic, ballistic or plyometrics are. Please could someone give me an example?


----------



## lucifersdad (Apr 30, 2003)

static stretch - sitting in a position and holding a stretch
ballistic - fast explosive stretch's, leg raises
plyometrics - kinda like ballistic stetching but more controlled
P.N.F. - making your muscles think they have relaxed, like going into a stretch holding an isometric contraction and then pushing the stretch further.

something like that anyway


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

what about to increase power to low leg kicks?


----------



## lucifersdad (May 3, 2003)

apart from good stretching programs the best way to increase power/speed in any technique is just to practice. bagwork is second to none for increasing power and speed, but like i said before muscles must be stretched in pairs, if you want strong low leg kicks you need to train both your hamstring and quads to increase power. and of course a good weights training program is always a benefit to increaseing power.
just as an idea try pyramid sets,
do 10 reps at your 10rm (rm= repetition maximum, the most weight you can do for that amout of reps)
8 reps at your 8rm
6 at your 6rm etc.
all the way down to your 1rm
a good stretch before and after will help no end.
again, its just an idea everyone has there own thoughts on stretching and weight training and some tend to avoid weights altogether, try it out and see what you think


----------

